# Big Lots 2017



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought a talking witch there last year and redressed her as a maid for my haunted hotel. I thought she was a great deal for $50.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine is still in full on summer mode but now is the time to check in on the lighting if you need it. They'll be putting the summer solar stuff & all lighting on sale too if it's not on sale already.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

http://www.biglots.com/c/seasonal/halloween/_/N-2915497221 wow awesome stuff this year!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

THEY HAVE AN ANIMATED DRAGON SKELETON.





Almost 7 feet long and 2 feet high.

http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-skeleton-dragon/p810346271?N=1660543656&pos=1:8


(and it actually looks pretty cool)

I'm seriously impressed. 

Oh, and they also have the same movie projector as Grandin Road (GR's is $39). It isn't listed on the site yet, but you can see it in this photo, so it will be coming. Likely will be $35 but might be less? 

In any case the television was pretty impressive too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, Big Lots! has seriously stepped it up this year. Not only with props but their halloween web site looks great. Last year they had some great things but I'm impressed too with the skeleton dragon this year and the tv is nicely done too. If you go to the Dragon web page linked above and watch the orange colored video of their graveyard creatures they all look really nice. Like the owl. Also check out the orange video on the Scarecrow prop page--Terror Town. There's a few other additional videos buried on item web pages so take the time to click.

For the web page of halloween items they'll be carrying so far: http://www.biglots.com/c/seasonal/halloween/_/N-2915497221

The "Thing" lamp is close to the one Cracker Barrel had a few years ago. I like the skeleton pirahna and his swimming motion, maybe the air bubbles sound. I am considering the Gemmy spiral multi-colored spot light that Grandinroad has (thinking more "carnival lights"-like) but now have the Big Lots's red and yellow comet spiral spot light (for maybe volcano like spewing lighting for my jungle theme) one to decide between. 

From checking out Big Lots' room themes it looks like a few more items might be released later?...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh nooooo ! A dragon was the one skelly creature I wanted and when I saw Home Depot was having the T Rex , I thought my bank account had been given a break. Now this....139 bucks ...nooo lol I really like him too. I guess I'm not going to save money after all. Well, usually around Halloween time ( early in the season last year) they have one of the coupon deals where you save depending on how much you spend ( save 10 on 100 ect) I guess I will hope for something like that.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I really like that tv better than the face popping out one from last year. I'm safe from buying it but i still like it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh nooooo ! A dragon was the one skelly creature I wanted and when I saw Home Depot was having the T Rex , I thought my bank account had been given a break. Now this....139 bucks ...nooo lol I really like him too. I guess I'm not going to save money after all. Well, usually around Halloween time ( early in the season last year) they have one of the coupon deals where you save depending on how much you spend ( save 10 on 100 ect) I guess I will hope for something like that.



I'm laughing disembodiedvoice. I know, plans smashed again. The stores so far are coming out with some pretty tempting items have to admit. I wasn't expecting to..or maybe hoping not to....find things at Big Lots this year.

also noticed that my favorite rubber hanging bat, that I bought 2 of a number of years ago from them, is back. Probably a couple dollars more but I know people were looking for this guy last year and couldn't find. He's one of my favorite bat props.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm laughing disembodiedvoice. I know, plans smashed again. The stores so far are coming out with some pretty tempting items have to admit. I wasn't expecting to..or maybe hoping not to....find things at Big Lots this year.
> 
> also noticed that my favorite rubber hanging bat, that I bought 2 of a number of years ago from them, is back. Probably a couple dollars more but I know people were looking for this guy last year and couldn't find. He's one of my favorite bat props.


I felt confident that I wouldn't buy anything from Big Lots this year lol and now I like the dragon, the tv, the back lit witch wall hanging thingy, the stone face animated door knocker, the animated fish.....whats a girl to do !

door knocker http://www.biglots.com/product/halloween-stone-face-animated-door-knocker/p810350406?N=2915497221&pos=1:26


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I found this video which highlights some of their really cool stuff!!! Thanks for posting all the rest about this... they have some great stuff!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I love that dragon. Really like this guy too, I'd have to deactivate the sound though:

http://www.biglots.com/product/halloween-animated-piranha-skeleton/p810350407?N=2915497221&pos=1:24


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Missed out on the wolf last time glad he's back and I have to have that owl!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I want the tv and the owl.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I never shop at Big Lots so don't know what they do as far as sales and coupons. Can anyone comment? Any coupons or do they usually put halloween items on sale before October?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

To answer the question about sales for example last Sunday big lots had 20 percent discount in store and I think online. 


So last year the 1st of August for example I got some Halloween lights for 20 percent off during those sales I suggest waiting for that.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I want that animated lamp real neat


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

That is way cool but 139 bucks ouch.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooooo that piranha will be perfect for the new pond out front! I'll have to get at least 2-4 of them. I don't even care if they make noise, the noise would work for me for a change!

I have often wondered why pathway lights come in 3s. You get 3 twig trees, 3 skulls, 3 pumpkins, etc. etc. I'm sure there's folks out there that have a pathway that fits just those 3 lights but I'm not one of 'em. I'd love to see them come in sets of 6 or 12 but I guess you don't make money that way.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

That dragon is really cool but I love the television set! Will definitely be buying that along with the projector if they're offering it!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Dragon looks really cool. Put one of the 2ft skeletons on him and yo wold have a dragon rider.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm confused about the dragon's dimensions, maybe someone can clear it up in my head....it says he is only 24 inches high. They howing dog/wolf is 27.95 inches high. The dragon is longer of course, it has that long tail in the back. I guess what is confusing me is that in the video the dragon seems to be towering over the others but if the measurements are right than that howling wolf is actually taller?? what am I missing?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm confused about the dragon's dimensions, maybe someone can clear it up in my head....it says he is only 24 inches high. They howing dog/wolf is 27.95 inches high. The dragon is longer of course, it has that long tail in the back. I guess what is confusing me is that in the video the dragon seems to be towering over the others but if the measurements are right than that howling wolf is actually taller?? what am I missing?



I see what you are puzzled by. Looking at him in this Graveyard Gang video I'd guess maybe the 24 inches is the height of his back rib cage cause for sure his wings and head are taller than that. I was thinking about where I could logically place him if I were to buy him and only good places would be on top of one of our cars on the roof there or maybe on our covered porch roof but that would require ladders and other things to secure him there on a sloping surface. He'd be nice sitting on our half wall as the kids approach our courtyard but I'm questioning how narrow his foot base is for him to fit on the wall ledge. I think he deserves a place of elevation and you need to place him such that he gets triggered by motion. I will say that I think our half wall is maybe 3 feet high so if it's like the wall in the video with his wing height he's got to be like 5 feet tall. Hoping people who get him first will come back with all the dimensions.

I have to say I really love the amber eyes the they have given their skeleton guys this year. Sooooo much nicer than the red eyes. Makes me want to swap all my red eyes guys out for these.








BTW I'm not seeing the projector but it's in the room scenes and you can see the skeleton film projected on the fireplace. Also not seeing the flapping wings gargoyles that are shown on the half wall in the graveyard scene photo. Wonder what else will be sold. As I recall from previous years the online is a small subset of what will be on the shelves.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I see what you are puzzled by. Looking at him in this Graveyard Gang video I'd guess maybe the 24 inches is the height of his back rib cage cause for sure his wings and head are taller than that. I was thinking about where I could logically place him if I were to buy him and only good places would be on top of one of our cars on the roof there or maybe on our covered porch roof but that would require ladders and other things to secure him there on a sloping surface. He'd be nice sitting on our half wall as the kids approach our courtyard but I'm questioning how narrow his foot base is for him to fit on the wall ledge. I think he deserves a place of elevation and you need to place him such that he gets triggered by motion. I will say that I think our half wall is maybe 3 feet high so if it's like the wall in the video with his wing height he's got to be like 5 feet tall. Hoping people who get him first will come back with all the dimensions.
> 
> I have to say I really love the amber eyes the they have given their skeleton guys this year. Sooooo much nicer than the red eyes. Makes me want to swap all my red eyes guys out for these.


The product specs indicate red eyes. All of the skelly animals that list LED color indicate red. They must have used amber lighting just for the video effect. I do like the amber eyes better also.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like some really cool stuff. I like the TV and the tree, plus the scarecrow looks creepy. Don't forget to try some of their candles too. For $5 grab the Ginger Pumpkin. Great scent for that price. They had them one year, not the following, but last year brought it back so I bought several of them.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I ordered the dragon to use like a gargoyle for the deck. Can't wait.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sidnami said:


> I ordered the dragon to use like a gargoyle for the deck. Can't wait.



Please come back and post a photo of it for us.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Grabbed one myself, really tempted to corpse it up..


----------



## jesslynn6816 (Oct 21, 2016)

When does Big Lots usually start stocking Halloween in store?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

jesslynn6816 said:


> When does Big Lots usually start stocking Halloween in store?


IIRC I remember seeing Halloween stuff out by early to mid August or so at Big Lot's.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

At least at one of my Big Lots will have their Christmas stuff out, oh, about now-ish but the Halloween stuff won't go out until after Back to School. Most around here are already in Back to School mode now.

But I do like seeing this on their site. I don't recall them ever doing this before. And you can order some stuff online which is nice.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Has anyone here managed to contact Big Lots to either clarify or verify the dragon's dimensions?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

One thing I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for this year is this backlit witch silhouette. I bought a similar one in the shape of a bat from Target last year and it looks great at night. Also, the haunted candelabra Big Lot's is selling for $10 looks like the same one Target is selling for $20.99...just FYI. I bought it last year for about $11 from Walmart.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> One thing I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for this year is this backlit witch silhouette. I bought a similar one in the shape of a bat from Target last year and it looks great at night. Also, the haunted candelabra Big Lot's is selling for $10 looks like the same one Target is selling for $20.99...just FYI. I bought it last year for about $11 from Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 427521


That witch looks really cool!!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I work for BL and I think you guys are going to be really, really happy with the Halloween collection this year. The buyer swore me to secrecy before she would show me the collection this spring, but now that it's posted online, I'm assuming that I can discuss. I managed to grab a number of pieces at an employee sample sale including the projector, the television, the animated stone face door knocker, and the animated cat eye crystal ball among other things. Sadly, I did not get the dragon... ☹ Seriously, the buyer really outdid herself this year! Feel free to hit me up with any questions you have!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Eviejenn said:


> I work for BL and I think you guys are going to be really, really happy with the Halloween collection this year. The buyer swore me to secrecy before she would show me the collection this spring, but now that it's posted online, I'm assuming that I can discuss. I managed to grab a number of pieces at an employee sample sale including the projector, the television, the animated stone face door knocker, and the animated cat eye crystal ball among other things. Sadly, I did not get the dragon... ☹ Seriously, the buyer really outdid herself this year! Feel free to hit me up with any questions you have!



Do you have any way of finding out the measurements of the dragon? I find the 24 " high hard to believe. Not sure if you have access to an actual box but I would love to know the true dimensions.
also , when do you think things will start hitting the shelves ?
thanks


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Eviejenn said:


> I work for BL and I think you guys are going to be really, really happy with the Halloween collection this year. The buyer swore me to secrecy before she would show me the collection this spring, but now that it's posted online, I'm assuming that I can discuss. I managed to grab a number of pieces at an employee sample sale including the projector, the television, the animated stone face door knocker, and the animated cat eye crystal ball among other things. Sadly, I did not get the dragon... ☹ Seriously, the buyer really outdid herself this year! Feel free to hit me up with any questions you have!


Usually big lots puts Halloween out the last week of July as anything changed?


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I think the buyer mentioned that it would hit the shelves late July / early August, after the initial wave of Back to School. 

I saw the dragon in the warehouse and he was about chest high - maybe 5'? I believe that you can pose him to make him a bit taller, maybe close to 6'. He is definitely a good-sized prop!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll see if I can dig up actual dimensions on the dragon. The buyer is out of town for a few days, but I'll ask her when she returns (and let her know the online dimensions are wrong). FYI - I believe that it's made by the same manufacturer that produced the HD horse last year. I purchased that and was really pleased with it.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Do you know if there will there be any haunted hedge shakers this year? I'd like to avoid paying shipping with online ordering if they'll be at BL.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Not sure about the hedge shaker. I'll find out & get back to you HereForTheBoose.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Eviejenn does the projector actually project a movie? Can't imagine it is really bright and assume it can't project too far away from the projector. Love more feedback on it. PS please tell your buyer that we love the way the site is designed for halloween this year and appreciate the videos. They did a really nice job.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Eviejenn does the projector actually project a movie?


Me and a couple other people on the forum are under the impression BL's projector might be the same one that Grandin Road is selling, which does project the dancing skeleton clip.

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I saw Eviejenn confirm that BL will be carrying one item that Grandin Road is but for $5 cheaper. I believe this might be the projector. GR's page for it: Click Here

The product page here looks like it matches the same skeleton projection on the fireplace: Click Here


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

The projector actually does project a "movie". It reminds me of the old nicklodiums opposed to a true movie. I was able to move it about 5' away from the wall and still have pretty good resolution. The reels have a black fabric band and they rotate as it plays. The music is a Joplin ragtime piece. I've captured some images of the film:


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

HereFotTheBoose - It's definitely the same projector. I believe that BL is selling theirs for $25, versus $40 at GR. It's a really nice prop! I also got the haunted television at the sample sale....


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Eviejenn said:


> HereFotTheBoose - It's definitely the same projector. I believe that BL is selling theirs for $25, versus $40 at GR. It's a really nice prop! I also got the haunted television at the sample sale....


Even better news! And BL's haunted television is amazing. I've watched the preview video for it a few times and don't feel my usual annoyance with cheesy or repetitive sound effects. Thanks for the details!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but if you go to biglots.com and click halloween. A lot of stuff is listed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Anyone receive their dragon yet? I'm really interested to know if its' as impressive in person as it looks on the site.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the updates. Looking forward to Big Lots this year!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Kwll2112 said:


> Anyone receive their dragon yet? I'm really interested to know if its' as impressive in person as it looks on the site.


Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow.


Can't wait to hear about it !! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

oh no I need to unsee the dragon *chants unsee unsee unsee* I gotta have it


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow.


Please let us know the true dimensions and share perspective pics if you can! Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

avgjoefriday said:


> Please let us know the true dimensions and share perspective pics if you can! Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think Eviejenn reached her contact there to correct the webpage on it because the dimensions now read: 80"L x 28.7"W x 50.4"H

The 50 inches high sounds about right in comparison now to the other skeletons. Can't wait to see the actual photos of it. I really need to figure out if there's some place other than my car's roof to display this guy.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh nooooo ! A dragon was the one skelly creature I wanted and when I saw Home Depot was having the T Rex , I thought my bank account had been given a break. Now this....139 bucks ...nooo lol I really like him too. I guess I'm not going to save money after all. Well, usually around Halloween time ( early in the season last year) they have one of the coupon deals where you save depending on how much you spend ( save 10 on 100 ect) I guess I will hope for something like that.


If it were 7 feet high and 2 or 3 feet long, it would have so much better.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think Eviejenn reached her contact there to correct the webpage on it because the dimensions now read: 80"L x 28.7"W x 50.4"H
> 
> The 50 inches high sounds about right in comparison now to the other skeletons. Can't wait to see the actual photos of it. I really need to figure out if there's some place other than my car's roof to display this guy.


That seems more like it. I knew the 24 inches had to be wrong, that wouldn't even be proportional to the rest of his body, especially his length. I hope I get this guy, I'm waiting on a sale , I just hope he will still be around by them.....what to do , what to do !?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> If it were 7 feet high and 2 or 3 feet long, it would have so much better.


It would be better I agree !! although I don't know where I would store him, still not sure where I will store him at just over 4 feet lol
I love his little face no matter what though. He is one of the few props my daughter has been excited about in a long time, so I really do want him. I just don't want to pay full price.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> That seems more like it. I knew the 24 inches had to be wrong, that wouldn't even be proportional to the rest of his body, especially his length. I hope I get this guy, I'm waiting on a sale , I just hope he will still be around by them.....what to do , what to do !?


Sale today! $20 off $100, $40 off $200. Was enough to force my hand on the dragon.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

***swoon*** that dragon!

But I HAVE to get the skull in the book - love it!!!

...and costumes for the Graveyard Gang?? Wow.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I am wondering if I should just place the order or wait until the items start showing up in stores.
Decisions, decisions


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> That seems more like it. I knew the 24 inches had to be wrong, that wouldn't even be proportional to the rest of his body, especially his length. I hope I get this guy, I'm waiting on a sale , I just hope he will still be around by them.....what to do , what to do !?



Disembodiedvoice, Restless Acres posting about the sale on BL website got me to jump just now. If I'm not mistaken, at least in the past, I think the $20 off $100 or $40 off $200+ special offer is about the best you can hope for with BL during the season (discounts after season and clearance are bigger but sure they won't be around then either) even with their Friends and Family event later in the summer/fall season. Didn't want to miss out if stock ran out for their on line inventory and then have to run to the stores to find.

So I ended up ordering the dragon, the TV (I really do like this particular TV a lot and will go in my haunted hotel when I revisit that theme), and 2 of the piranha which brought me $6 short of 200 so hemmed and hawed and went with 2 of the purple LED string lights to just put me over the minimum I needed for the 20% off discount amount. Then the site would only apply the $10 not the $20 so I chatted with them (and they are telling their IT dept to fix btw), but in the meantime she had me place the order and she was able to correct it with me while on the chatline. So all set. When I logged on to do my order I was planning on just ordering the dragon and the TV but when I thought about the offer, adding the 2 fish and lights (needed only $26 more for an extra 10% off on the whole order) just made too much sense not to. The fish were something I thought I would get but later. So 20% off at Big Lots with Free Shipping to my house, can't be beat. 

I did also ask if she could tell me the shipping box size for the dragon as now I have yet another kind of large prop to locate storage for. She didn't have the dimensions of it. For anyone who gets their dragon shortly, could you please post the box size? Good thing we've been clearing out our garage spaces and organizing things better! The dragon was not on my list this year, but who knows if he'll be around next. I was given an expected delivery of 7/27-8/1 so even with free economy shipping I thought that was pretty fast.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Some of you might be better off purchasing a Santa hat to go on top of the dragon and display it longer.  Once spring hits just toss a floral crown on it and it'll be good to go for the rest of the season.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Disembodiedvoice, Restless Acres posting about the sale on BL website got me to jump just now. If I'm not mistaken, at least in the past, I think the $20 off $100 or $40 off $200+ special offer is about the best you can hope for with BL during the season (discounts after season and clearance are bigger but sure they won't be around then either) even with their Friends and Family event later in the summer/fall season. Didn't want to miss out if stock ran out for their on line inventory and then have to run to the stores to find.
> 
> So I ended up ordering the dragon, the TV (I really do like this particular TV a lot and will go in my haunted hotel when I revisit that theme), and 2 of the piranha which brought me $6 short of 200 so hemmed and hawed and went with 2 of the purple LED string lights to just put me over the minimum I needed for the 20% off discount amount. Then the site would only apply the $10 not the $20 so I chatted with them (and they are telling their IT dept to fix btw), but in the meantime she had me place the order and she was able to correct it with me while on the chatline. So all set. When I logged on to do my order I was planning on just ordering the dragon and the TV but when I thought about the offer, adding the 2 fish and lights (needed only $26 more for an extra 10% off on the whole order) just made too much sense not to. The fish were something I thought I would get but later. So 20% off at Big Lots with Free Shipping to my house, can't be beat.
> 
> I did also ask if she could tell me the shipping box size for the dragon as now I have yet another kind of large prop to locate storage for. She didn't have the dimensions of it. For anyone who gets their dragon shortly, could you please post the box size? Good thing we've been clearing out our garage spaces and organizing things better! The dragon was not on my list this year, but who knows if he'll be around next. I was given an expected delivery of 7/27-8/1 so even with free economy shipping I thought that was pretty fast.


The free shipping is what will do me in. I didn't want to pay to have it shipped if I could pick it up in the store. I just called my 2 local stores just to ask when they thought the Halloween stuff would get displayed and they both thought I was crazy. I had to say the word "halloween" 3 times to both people before they understood what it was I was asking.

One said early September (that's too late) and the other lady said she had no idea but that it was too soon to shop for Halloween


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

GoS, I ordered the dragon today too. Was at work but pulled into a big lots on a break and posted on the door was the sale offer and the code. i went to my car and ordered immediately from my phone lol.. I also got the TV, a fish , the back lit witch wall hanging, and the door knocker. Took the 40 dollars off, pretty good deal, I'm happy so now I don't even have to go to Big Lots , I can't afford to go to any store for Halloween now, I've completely spent all I need to for this year.
Still one thing I want from Grandin Road but I'm telling myself I don't need it.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm pretty sure our Big Lots had Halloween out in late August last year. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

HereForTheBoose said:


> I'm pretty sure our Big Lots had Halloween out in late August last year. I could be wrong, though.


Probably once they clear out back to school items.

If anyone is ordering online the issue with the code has not been fixed yet so make sure you get the $ off that applies to your order. As of now, it is only taking $10 off and not the appropriate amount. Hoping it gets fixed so that I can place my order.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Someone please, correct me if I am wrong.

I have $101 worth of items in my cart before adding any promotion. The promo says $20 off a purchase of $100. Tried doing the "chat" on the site and I was told that it does not apply because I have to have $100 or more after the promo in my cart. That is not the way that usually works!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The code wasn't working for me today either, it was only giving me 20 off an over 200 dollar order, I had to add one more item to get it to work. I was at work in a parking lot and wasn't able to call so I just added the fish lol. I wanted him anyway and this way I got some money off him as well. I'm sort of irked I had to spend more than the limit and I guess could call or return something and argue it but I got everything I liked in one order so I'm just gonna be happy about it lol. the dragon was only something like 113.00 after savings so thats good to me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Barbie K said:


> Someone please, correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I have $101 worth of items in my cart before adding any promotion. The promo says $20 off a purchase of $100. Tried doing the "chat" on the site and I was told that it does not apply because I have to have $100 or more after the promo in my cart. That is not the way that usually works!



I'm like you , thought I had to have the 200 to get the 40 but it wouldn't give it to me until I added an item. If you click on details I think it does say it has to be after promotion applied. it is weird but apparently how they are doing it. The dragon alone did get me the 20 off though for anyone just wanting the dragon.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> If you click on details I think it does say it has to be after promotion applied. it is weird but apparently how they are doing it. The dragon alone did get me the 20 off though for anyone just wanting the dragon.


I thought the details say "Get $20 off your purchase of $100." I can't think of how that translates to "Buy $120 worth of merchandise to get $20 off for a total of $100." :\

Did anyone try calling to speak to a representative?


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got my dragon!!








Video of it





Only articulation is the tail. Size isn't that bad actually! Not quite as sturdy as the horses - no metal peg holds like they have, just plastic bumps.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks for the pic! The video isn't working for me.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I also received my dragon today. The tip of the horn is broke off. It would be an easy fix, but....now there's a promo, so I'm going to take it back.

I reordered the dragon and 4 hanging bats, which totaled $203 before promo applied. Like several others have mentioned, the code only took off $20 when it should have taken off $40. First I did the chat thing where they said to place the order and it will be credited back to me. So I placed the order, but then I wanted to make sure so I called cust. service and they made an adjustment and sent a confirmation e-mail of the adjustment. I'm satisfied with that so far.

I did put the dragon together, but had some difficulty pushing the pieces in. Guess I'm no match for a dragon! Like Windborn mentioned, it doesn't have the push buttons and steel tubing like the horse. All in all, it is pretty cool, and even better with the discount. So now I have to take it apart and rebox it to return to store.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ok, I couldn't wait anymore and ordered a dragon! It helps we can return it to a BL store if there's an issue, but it's looking good so far!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I just placed an order that was $111 and I received $20 off. That left my total at $91. Maybe enough people complained and they changed it to the way a sale is supposed to work. Sure wish they had the projector for sale on their site.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

The dragon wasn't on my list but does look pretty cool. Hmm..to buy or not to buy.


----------



## Deekay (Jul 4, 2017)

Got my dragon, too . Height is about 51". Will post pics later.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Windborn said:


> Got my dragon!!
> View attachment 428362
> 
> 
> ...



VERY COOL! Thank you for posting! I bought 3 and got $80 off! At $113.00 each and free shipping. I couldn't resist! I think them having leashes and tied to a chariot with a skeleton driver would be cool! Or I might bring them all out on Halloween! Who knows? They are a **MUST HAVE** item for me. Any chance of getting the dimensions of the box it was shipped in and a weight? Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Barbie K said:


> Someone please, correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I have $101 worth of items in my cart before adding any promotion. The promo says $20 off a purchase of $100. Tried doing the "chat" on the site and I was told that it does not apply because I have to have $100 or more after the promo in my cart. That is not the way that usually works!


That person is wrong. It does say something about total purchase price is with sale price factored in. The promo is not a sale. They have sale and clearance items on the site and you go by the "sale" price to qualify, not the original selling price on those items. Pretty much like all other companies do, ie. must reach qualifying amount before taxes, shipping, etc. in the total. Erlier this morning I had the items in my cart at $202 when I saw it wasn't applying the full $40 discount. Did the chat explaining the situation. She asked me for my cart number and saw my order. She said she could adjust the promo amount if she had the actual order number. Asked if if I could do that right then and have her hold on and do the adjustment with me while in Chat mode. She said fine. I did, she saw the order come through and issued me the extra $20. Said she could do it straight to the order if with 10 minutes of order being placed I believe. Otherwise I believe she said it would have to go in as a credit card credit. Felt better having her on the line with me when I placed it. I asked if when I checked my order status if the "invoice" would be reflective of the correct amount and she said it would. That way I figured it was just one charge and no adjustment credits on my card I'd have to keep track of receiving. After logging off the chat, I checked my order and saw the additional $20 taken off as a separate line item. I did mention that she might want to let her IT department know about the issue and she said she already sent them an email but didn't know how long it would take to get that fixed. _Thinking of you guys!_ I have to wonder if they haven't been getting a lot of calls on this and just not want to go through this with everyone but obviously that's just a guess or that chat person doesn't understand the difference between sale/clearance pricing and promo offers. 

Don't know what to say but if I really wanted something delivered, before it sold out online, I would set up my cart and try for another chat person.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Shipping box size on the dragon anyone?


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Box is 18x18x30 - smaller than I expected!
Fedex has the weight at 18.9lbs


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great! I was afraid he could be taking up a lot of storage space. The fedEx weight could be dimensional weight and probably is.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That person is wrong. It does say something about total purchase price is with sale price factored in. The promo is not a sale. They have sale and clearance items on the site and you go by the "sale" price to qualify, not the original selling price on those items. Pretty much like all other companies do, ie. must reach qualifying amount before taxes, shipping, etc. in the total. Erlier this morning I had the items in my cart at $202 when I saw it wasn't applying the full $40 discount. Did the chat explaining the situation. She asked me for my cart number and saw my order. She said she could adjust the promo amount if she had the actual order number. Asked if if I could do that right then and have her hold on and do the adjustment with me while in Chat mode. She said fine. I did, she saw the order come through and issued me the extra $20. Said she could do it straight to the order if with 10 minutes of order being placed I believe. Otherwise I believe she said it would have to go in as a credit card credit. Felt better having her on the line with me when I placed it. I asked if when I checked my order status if the "invoice" would be reflective of the correct amount and she said it would. That way I figured it was just one charge and no adjustment credits on my card I'd have to keep track of receiving. After logging off the chat, I checked my order and saw the additional $20 taken off as a separate line item. I did mention that she might want to let her IT department know about the issue and she said she already sent them an email but didn't know how long it would take to get that fixed. _Thinking of you guys!_ I have to wonder if they haven't been getting a lot of calls on this and just not want to go through this with everyone but obviously that's just a guess or that chat person doesn't understand the difference between sale/clearance pricing and promo offers.
> 
> Don't know what to say but if I really wanted something delivered, before it sold out online, I would set up my cart and try for another chat person.


I got an e-mail from Big Lots. After the chat session I suppose they looked into it and realized the person that gave me the information was wrong. They offered to give me the correct discount. It must have been fixed by now because it seems to be working. I went ahead and placed my order. It saves me the trouble of having to go to the store and with free delivery to my door it's a winning combo.

Thanks for your response


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I think stain made a great improvement!
It's not as well made as the HD items, one wing in the heat today popped a crew due to weight..fixed it with a larger screw. the tail requires two pins, but mine only came with one and thats all the instructions called for.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone take a photo of it as it comes in the box? I can see a number of screws or silver points on it up and down the bones. The stain definitely masks them. Curious how much is there to assemble? Love all the photos guys!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't even think to take a pic of it during unpacking. The parts breakdown, as i recall, is :

left wing
3 left wing fingers
right wing
3 right wing fingers
head/neck
right elbow-foot front
left elbow -foot front
right elbow-foot back
left elbow -foot back
hips
chest
2 tail sections
1 locking pin to put tail sections together

seems to need one more pin to attach tail to body but none were included.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Blade-of-the-Moon the stain does make it look so much better to me. Great job.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I think stain made a great improvement!
> It's not as well made as the HD items, one wing in the heat today popped a crew due to weight..fixed it with a larger screw. the tail requires two pins, but mine only came with one and thats all the instructions called for.



I think it looks great what kind of stain did you use ?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

It's a Dark Walnut from Walmart, I considered Golden Oak but the Walnut has a more realistic feel for old rotted bones I think. I'm tempted to use invisible blacklight paint on him as well so he will glow blue and ghostly..but i dont know, i'm kinda torn on the look i want/role he will play in the haunt.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> It's a Dark Walnut from Walmart, I considered Golden Oak but the Walnut has a more realistic feel for old rotted bones I think. I'm tempted to use invisible blacklight paint on him as well so he will glow blue and ghostly..but i dont know, i'm kinda torn on the look i want/role he will play in the haunt.


Thank you I ordered one and want to do something like you did I want to also figure out something for the wings not sure yet just what lol but I will figure it out once it arrives lol


----------



## Deekay (Jul 4, 2017)

Here are the promised pictures.
The dragon is about 51" high at the highest spot (the wing spikes). You can see the relation next to the Home Depot horse.
The right front leg on mine does not stay on, but the screws are very short, maybe putting larger screws in will help.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> It's a Dark Walnut from Walmart, I considered Golden Oak but the Walnut has a more realistic feel for old rotted bones I think. I'm tempted to use invisible blacklight paint on him as well so he will glow blue and ghostly..but i dont know, i'm kinda torn on the look i want/role he will play in the haunt.


A skeleton dragon that glows in blacklight sounds pretty awesome to me, I say do it. Maybe just give him a subtle glow, or only do it in certain areas?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The dragon is more compact in the box than I would have expected. I should be able to find a few places he can be stored. Thanks so much for the photos and the comparison next to the horse Deekay. Sounds like a few people already have had some connection issues. Hopefully he will hold up better than the Wally skeletons do after a few years (a few of mine had bones that split at the seams and popped joints out of their holes). It does look like it takes well to stain.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

you can feel a difference between the plastic it uses and what HD uses. I expect HD will carry one next year probably slightly different after seeing the popularity of it. It will prob be a bit bigger but run 300 like the TRex. Of course the materials will be better. 

I would recommend reinforcing the elbow of the wing , that where mine started popping screws in the 97 degree heat of the day...lol just the weight of the rest of the wing. i added a longer screw and drove it through the whole thing. i've left it out all day so far, i'll know if the heat is a further issue by day's end.

Of course if kept indoors no worries lol


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> … one wing in the heat today popped a crew due to weight..fixed it with a larger screw.


Uh oh… I live in AZ and it's still hot. I was planning on putting this on my roof, is the heat going to be an issue?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Just saw the gargoyle is posted online


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

A heads up that if you use the "Find nearest store that carries this product" tool on certain Halloween items it looks like certain locations are starting to pop up as having stock. This might mean everything is still going to be kept in the back until next month but might be helpful if those wanting to see the dragon in person can find it nearby.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Why, oh why did I ever open up this thread... Now I've got to have the dragon!


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

HereForTheBoose said:


> A heads up that if you use the "Find nearest store that carries this product" tool on certain Halloween items it looks like certain locations are starting to pop up as having stock. This might mean everything is still going to be kept in the back until next month but might be helpful if those wanting to see the dragon in person can find it nearby.


Usually Big Lots gets their Halloween stock out at the end of July/early August. So hopefully that's how it pans out this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Why, oh why did I ever open up this thread... Now I've got to have the dragon!
> 
> View attachment 428906


haha that is what i said and ordered it today used the hot deal code and got it for 119


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Kwll2112 said:


> Uh oh… I live in AZ and it's still hot. I was planning on putting this on my roof, is the heat going to be an issue?



Had some 100+ degree weather today and some rain, nothing hard just showers, looks like it held up fine. might have been a bad spot or loose screw on that one area?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

video of my " Dracolich" 

https://www.facebook.com/ChrisKastner1982/videos/10209739580542801/


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


>


Fantastic make over love how he turned out


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks! Just some jute for vines and cobweb wings lol but i like how it turned out.

Almost tossed a purple spot on there and called it the Ghost of Maleficent...lol

Not sure why only two pictures are displaying though?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Heads up if it hasn't been mentioned yet... they are starting to put out Halloween in stores. My location nearby had the planograms out, with about 25% of the items on shelf. The manager said they'd gotten tons in and it's in the backroom and should be fully stocked by the end of this coming week. No idea if this is nation-wide, but Texas is starting NOW.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Heads up if it hasn't been mentioned yet... they are starting to put out Halloween in stores. My location nearby had the planograms out, with about 25% of the items on shelf. The manager said they'd gotten tons in and it's in the backroom and should be fully stocked by the end of this coming week. No idea if this is nation-wide, but Texas is starting NOW.


Thanks for that. Means I'll have to hit up my local store now. I passed on it Thursday when I was out. Maybe tomorrow on the way home from work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Our had just about everything tonight minus the dragon lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Thanks! Just some jute for vines and cobweb wings lol but i like how it turned out.
> 
> Almost tossed a purple spot on there and called it the Ghost of Maleficent...lol
> 
> Not sure why only two pictures are displaying though?



Blade, Not sure but I think it's a formatting issue. it looks to me like the link has a space inserted between the BB code for "image" and the url (before and after it). On my computer there aren't any spaces when I add an image, just one long strand run together.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Blade, Not sure but I think it's a formatting issue. it looks to me like the link has a space inserted between the BB code for "image" and the url (before and after it). On my computer there aren't any spaces when I add an image, just one long strand run together.



Just removed the spaces, still not working. I'm not sure why..is there a limit on pics per post?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Just removed the spaces, still not working. I'm not sure why..is there a limit on pics per post?


Fixed it for you in the original post. The issue was that for some reason, the images were inserted with the IMG tag, then a URL tag, which would invalidate the photos showing on the page - it would end up with just a clickable link (the URL tag part). I removed the bracketed URL tags and left the IMG tags and they all came in and should be visible now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Frankie's Girl. Photos are all there now in his original post. I always post my photos in the album and so don't run into that issue as it's all there for you to copy and past.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Much appreciated! I tend forget what features we have here. All i did was copy the link from facebook and insert into img tags i typed. i'll certainly keep an eye out for that in the future though.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They are having coupon code today up to 40 off 200 I got 20 off 100 and free ship.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just bought the gargoyles and 3 twig trees.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Big Lots emailed to say that the Dragon (ordered 7/20) had shipped by FedEx and should be here Thurs. The other items (TV, piranha and lights) I ordered are still listed as processing. Thought people who ordered the dragon might be curious if they haven't heard anything about shipping yet on their order. I think a few of us ordered on that day using the Hot Deals coupon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Eviejenn said:


> The projector actually does project a "movie". It reminds me of the old nicklodiums opposed to a true movie. I was able to move it about 5' away from the wall and still have pretty good resolution. The reels have a black fabric band and they rotate as it plays. The music is a Joplin ragtime piece. I've captured some images of the film:
> 
> View attachment 427649
> 
> ...



Eviejenn, I've only seen the movie projector in the scene photos on the site -- not listed for sale online. Do you know if it is only being sold in the stores? Think you thought it was priced at $25? I ordered the dragon, tv, piranha and some lights to be shipped but the projector wasn't online so at this point curious if I need to head to a store to see it. Thanks much!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Why, oh why did I ever open up this thread... Now I've got to have the dragon!
> 
> View attachment 428906


This made me about spit my drink out. So true! Just ordered my dragon with the Hotdeal coupon. Free shipping too.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

Stopped by Big Lots today and they had just started putting the Halloween/Fall items out. My kids and I had a lot of fun trying all of the automated skeleton animals so we bought a couple. I really want the wolf. I haven't tested the projectors out to see how well they work, but I figure if the range is small I'll just use them indoors.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> THEY HAVE AN ANIMATED DRAGON SKELETON.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'm loving that dragon skeleton!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got an email that the last of my items shipped today FedExSmartPost. Looks like those will all arrive in one box.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got our fish and puppy. Thinking I should have ordered the kitten now!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the fish!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the photo of the fish. Glad I ordered it with the dragon. BTW has anyone received the haunted TV yet? 

FedEx just dropped off my dragon and I only had time to open the box and peek inside. Looks good so far and will inspect it closer later. Before the Big Lots website Hot Deal coupon has expired, really encourage any one who wants this guy to take advantage of the $20 off if you can. It's a pretty good size prop for the bucks and sure to be remembered by the ToTers.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I chatted with Big Lots online and asked what happened to the projector that you can see on the fireplace in their halloween section. Basically they don't have any info on it and it's not listed at all on their end. Asked if it was going to be sold in the stores instead and she said I'd have to call a store and ask. No SKU to have them try to pull it up in the store unfortunately. Any one see this on a planogram or in their store yet? Maybe it won't be carried this year and Grandinroad will be the only place to get it.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Windborn said:


> Got our fish and puppy. Thinking I should have ordered the kitten now!
> View attachment 431554


so glad that I ordered the fish! I got an e-mail that my order should arrive today and the rest on Saturday. Now that I saw the photo of the owl that Zead posted, I should have gotten that too


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

My big Lots package arrived. So happy with all the props. Midnight Manor sound activated TV, Animated Cat eye crystal ball, Skeleton photograph (very cool!) light and sound wall canvas and Skull light and sound wall canvas. The last will work great in a bathroom. One of his sound bytes says, What are you doing, I see you. Also, if anyone is doing a laboratory, last year I picked up their animated fuse box. Got several compliments on that one.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi everybody,
I dropped by my big lots today, they were starting to put items on the shelves but a lot was still in boxes, took a peek through their boxes and spotted the projector! One of the employees was very nice and dug the box out of the pile so I could purchase one. They are $25 and the quality is excellent. I will post pictures tonight.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Big lots posted a new item..... a talking witch face in a pumpkin


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LittleHollowHuant said:


> Hi everybody,
> I dropped by my big lots today, they were starting to put items on the shelves but a lot was still in boxes, took a peek through their boxes and spotted the projector! One of the employees was very nice and dug the box out of the pile so I could purchase one. They are $25 and the quality is excellent. I will post pictures tonight.


Nicer than the manager at a local one I spoke with by phone. I told her that her store was showing halloween items being available at that location but to call (true). She said somethings were coming in but still in back and couldn't sell anything until it was put out. Told her about online CS saying to check with stores to see if the stores might be getting it exclusively and she laughed and said that's why they said to call and then claimed she hadn't received even a planogram yet and nothing would be out for maybe 4 weeks. It's like this every year since I've been buying for halloween. So thanks LittleHollowHuant for the heads up. At least I know the stores will for sure have them in. Look forward to your photos of it and a review.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I definitely saw the projectors on the planogram in my store last week. I need to go by now and see as they told me they'd have everything out in the next day or so (at that time).


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

The sku# is 0 90727 41466 2

The image is very clear and the sound is really good, I tested at a distance of 5 feet and 8 and a half feet and at both distances the image remained clear. the battery compartment is easy to get too and in pic 2# you can see how well camouflaged the try me button is. It also is very bright, even in a room without the blinds closed it still showed up quite well


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

If anyone wants me too I will take a video of it in action


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, please! Don't think there have been any videos if it in action yet. The photos of it do look really nice and I'm surprised given the price how good the quality of the projected image was. Thanks for the SKU.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LittleHollowHuant said:


> If anyone wants me too I will take a video of it in action


Yes a vid please I have the Grind road one coming like to see thus one


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

A video would be much appreciated! Also is there a way to have it run continuously? Or is it just a try me button?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Stopped by the store closest to me and was surprised to see stuff out. Mine also had some of the projectors. It was a little smaller than I envisioned but I do kind of want it. Right before closing, so I didn't grab anything yet and plan to head back tomorrow. The fish is a must have for me. I also was impressed with the owl. It's much larger than the bonez owl I have. I also liked the haunted light. Similar to the bulb one I bought at Spirit a few years back but more like a flourescent fixture that will be perfect for one of my scene areas. The backlit witch would be nice for one of my windows. Oh...the decisions.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

My phone recording does not do it justice, I will upload a better copy using my camcorder in a bit. This is at a distance of 10 feet and the audio/image is much clearer than what it sounds/looks like in the video. It has a ON/OFF switch that will play it on a continuous loop with a brief few seconds pause in between each run.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw a video of that flourescent shop light and want to use that over my fish tank of pirahna. $20 I was told.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw a video of that flourescent shop light and want to use that over my fish tank of pirahna. $20 I was told.


Thanks for the great idea! When I saw the video of the fluorescent light I knew I wanted it but didn't know where to put it. My piranha already shipped and a friend is giving me a fish tank. I may have to take a drive to the store by me just in case the information I received was wrong as to when they were putting Halloween on display. 

Guess I have to wait to get the tank and see if I can fit more than one piranha in there. The owl is still on my list of things to get.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw a video of that flourescent shop light and want to use that over my fish tank of pirahna. $20 I was told.


What I great idea. I made a similar foam fixture with the dollar tree baton lights. I spend too much time fishing lining it every year over my hospital type bed trying to get it to fall right so I figured this would make my life easier but I really like your idea as an aquarium light over that animated fish.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Guess I'll also mention that I thought I could use the shop light in my sort of little shop of horrors mad lab botanical experiment area. Light to go over the seedlings. I have a bunch of those dollar tree dancing flower pots and I am hoping the light from the shop light might be enough to get them moving.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

For those who may want to see the dragon beside a pose and stay for an idea of scale, here is a pic 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

He is bigger than I pictured! I can't believe they came out with a dragon this year. Mine is still in the box so I haven't been able to judge him in person. So is the theme this year going to be medieval? I love looking at people's props. I see you are using the skeleton stands. Been thinking of adding a few for props I set up at the window inside....And I love you cool candelabra. That's a really beautiful piece. Are the candles real? Looks like maybe some melted wax? 

Thanks for the photo.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Barbie K said:


> Thanks for the great idea! When I saw the video of the fluorescent light I knew I wanted it but didn't know where to put it. My piranha already shipped and a friend is giving me a fish tank. I may have to take a drive to the store by me just in case the information I received was wrong as to when they were putting Halloween on display.
> 
> Guess I have to wait to get the tank and see if I can fit more than one piranha in there. The owl is still on my list of things to get.


What light are you guys talking about ? I've searched but I'm not sure which one you you mean.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> What light are you guys talking about ? I've searched but I'm not sure which one you you mean.



You can see it pretty well in this video I found. Starts about :28 seconds into it.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Got my witch in. The rest of my stuff should be here Saturday. I put her on the floor because it's too late for me to hammer a nail on the wall where she's going to hang. I really like her!


----------



## Goddess of Persia (Aug 30, 2009)

Would the dragon work outdoors? Barring a hurricane or freak snowstorm of course?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

thats beautiful! 


Anyone looking to buy online they have a code HOTDEAL. It says $10 off $50 $20 off $100 or $40 off $200


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Has anyone taken apart their dragon yet? I read on facebook that someone noted it is next to impossible to take apart once assembled and broke theirs trying. A commenter said they took the screws out of theirs to get it apart. Very curious because my local store only has the display one that I thought about getting.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Cloe said:


> Has anyone taken apart their dragon yet? I read on facebook that someone noted it is next to impossible to take apart once assembled and broke theirs trying. A commenter said they took the screws out of theirs to get it apart. Very curious because my local store only has the display one that I thought about getting.


Yep. Took it apart, broke it. Luckily it came with a broken piece so I was going to return it anyway. Unfortunately the second one I received is in worse original shape but I might just keep it anyway. I think the spine connecting the front and back is a weak point. I'm going to keep the legs attached to each half and attach the spine halves together in some other way (not sure how yet) so I don't have to risk getting it stuck together permanently.

If I can't return the one I have now (the wing came broken--box crushed), I'm going to have to glue it and hope it holds. Its a part of the wing that wasn't supposed to be detached.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe you can order a new one shipped to your house for free (it's over the $75 amount). And still save $20 on it thru Sat. 7/29, tomorrow. I'd much rather get a new boxed one than a store display. Plus have to wonder if they'd even sell it since the season hasn't even started yet.

Interesting comment on disassembling it. Curious to know what others who have put theirs together have to say. Cinders saw your comment just after posting. Any chance you can post of photo of where your trouble point was?

I know I have one of those BIG Crazy Bonez dogs I put together last year, and it had some ingenious elastic strap configuration too instead of separate in the box pieces (the pieces kind of pulled themselves together in a way), but one of the leg pieces was still challenging to get locked into the body. In fact I have him still put together, kind of afraid to try taking him apart given how hard it was to push the pieces together ultimately. The dog stands nicely in the closet but I'd be hard pressed to put the dragon together and not be able to take him apart....could use it as an object d'art I guess in the middle of the room...


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Cloe said:


> Has anyone taken apart their dragon yet? I read on facebook that someone noted it is next to impossible to take apart once assembled and broke theirs trying. A commenter said they took the screws out of theirs to get it apart. Very curious because my local store only has the display one that I thought about getting.


Cloe.... I took mine apart last night. It was hellish. I had to stop and rest between tugging on parts. While I didn't damage the dragon, I swear I jerked something out of place in my own arm. It isn't something made with ease of disassembly in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

He's on the top shelf so I doubt he's been played with much. Figured I would put it together once anyway to check it out. His box is the only one on shelf so I assume it was the only one there but will ask today. I do see he is back online today after being sold out. My only thoughts were ( "gulp") , with the light and projecter and my other wants I could hit the 40 off 200. Those things aren't online yet. Maybe I'll check another store. If anyone figures out how to carefully take him apart it might be helpful if they post it. 
GOS I have a couple of those elastic legged and necked dogs lol. One did end up breaking a leg connector somehow that takes a little effort to get him to stay together.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

GOS, sorry, no photos. The dragon I have now is packed back in box. It really is in poor shape, every seam is wide open, excess plastic slop and wing broken. Never even put this one together. I didn't want to return it until I had a replacement. Saw that they're back in stock on the website now so I may reorder.

The plastic spine is fairly thin, like the spine on a posable skeleton. The connector is just a harder plastic with a bump on each side that is supposed to fit into the receptable area of spine attatched to the hip portion of the dragon. Once they are fitted together, it kind of locks it and is difficult to get apart. I guess you have to have more upper body strength but be very gentle at the same time. So, when I get one that I'm finally going to keep for sure, I'm not going to attach the spine in that fashion. I'll figure something else out to brace the two halves together.

I have to say, that I'm really disappointed in the quality, but I guess it would cost much more if it were made better. But the prop looks great put together, and if people make modifications to it or corpse it or stain it like we've seen on here then its still worth having the dragon even with its issues.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

cinders said:


> GOS, sorry, no photos. The dragon I have now is packed back in box. It really is in poor shape, every seam is wide open, excess plastic slop and wing broken. Never even put this one together. I didn't want to return it until I had a replacement. Saw that they're back in stock on the website now so I may reorder.
> 
> The plastic spine is fairly thin, like the spine on a posable skeleton. The connector is just a harder plastic with a bump on each side that is supposed to fit into the receptable area of spine attatched to the hip portion of the dragon. Once they are fitted together, it kind of locks it and is difficult to get apart. I guess you have to have more upper body strength but be very gentle at the same time. So, when I get one that I'm finally going to keep for sure, I'm not going to attach the spine in that fashion. I'll figure something else out to brace the two halves together.
> 
> I have to say, that I'm really disappointed in the quality, but I guess it would cost much more if it were made better. But the prop looks great put together, and if people make modifications to it or corpse it or stain it like we've seen on here then its still worth having the dragon even with its issues.


I read it was made by the same company as the horse. The horse came apart. They must have designed a cheaper way of making it no doubt. Too bad, Did they think people were going to keep it together year round? I unfortunately don't have the space lol. I've seen quite a few pics of peoples dragon after assembling so I'm surprised they haven't been bombarded with complaints.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cinders said:


> GOS, sorry, no photos. The dragon I have now is packed back in box. It really is in poor shape, every seam is wide open, excess plastic slop and wing broken. Never even put this one together. I didn't want to return it until I had a replacement. Saw that they're back in stock on the website now so I may reorder.
> 
> The plastic spine is fairly thin, like the spine on a posable skeleton. The connector is just a harder plastic with a bump on each side that is supposed to fit into the receptable area of spine attatched to the hip portion of the dragon. Once they are fitted together, it kind of locks it and is difficult to get apart. I guess you have to have more upper body strength but be very gentle at the same time. So, when I get one that I'm finally going to keep for sure, I'm not going to attach the spine in that fashion. I'll figure something else out to brace the two halves together.
> 
> I have to say, that I'm really disappointed in the quality, but I guess it would cost much more if it were made better. But the prop looks great put together, and if people make modifications to it or corpse it or stain it like we've seen on here then its still worth having the dragon even with its issues.


thank you for this review wide open seems is why I returned the hd horse was not worth the money and it rains here so not going to have water get in it and mold and rust pools
I receive mine today I will look it over before putting together to see if I really think its worth the 119 I paid for it


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I stopped in my Big Lots today to see what they actually had displayed. Not too much yet, and no dragons. They had a bunch of howling wolves, the owl, fish and misc. other items. I didn't see much of what people have been looking for. Lots of empty shelf space still. I guess I'm going to reorder the dragon from the website and hope it will be in better shape than the one I have now. I just hate having to take another one back to the store for being broken.

I wish the dragon had a metal rod at least in the spine area with the push button connector like the horse. That would have made it so much easier to disassemble. Except for one of the legs, the other pieces are easier to take apart. The one leg was very hard to push in to attach, so I would probably just leave legs attached and not re-box for storage. I wouldn't be able to get the box up through the attic hatch anyway.

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who had difficulty in trying to take this apart. Since I didn't hear anyone else talking about it previously, I thought it might just be the ones I received. The open seams are bothersome, but the first one I had to return had fairly nice seams.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last night found a Big Lots in my general area that had a good part of their halloween out so ran over there today so I could use the HOTDEAL coupon on it to save money before the coupon expires Saturday night. More on this location later. Any way I asked staff about disassembling the dragon and the associate I spoke with said just slowly work on pulling it straight out from the part it's in. I'll definitely be looking it over carefully before assembling and learning which parts are more stubborn and likely to give problems and mark it on a photo of it.

I grabbed a bunch of photos while there and am just going to post them. Not wanting to go through all the posts we have already, I know some will be duplicates. Hopefully offering a closer view of different angle. 


Here's the shop light fixture. 20 inches long. I think it looks pretty convincing. $20.


















Hadn't planned on liking these animated gargoyles as much as I did, but they did flap very nicely and liked the paint job on the fabric wings. Has several phrases. $20










I've always loved this LED print. This one from Big Lots is pretty small but illuminates all the same things I think the large one I saw a few years back did. $16










52-inch Spooky Tree. Nice. I liked the spread out tree branches. $50


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The second LED lit canvas print they are stocking, $16.










The scarecrow was not on display yet, but having seen his video online I thought he was pretty nice for the money and liked his audio. $60.










Here's the witch silhouette in her packaging. $20.










The dragon in his box, $139.










The little skeleton cats and dogs were cute. My piranha should be delivered Monday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's their 5-ft. skeleton guy this year. $50.










Display of lamp $25, Haunted TV $35 and animated Projector $25.










I really liked these. Images are on acrylic. $10.










Need storage for your halloween items that you've been filling your cart with. Sterilite storage containers. Some with clear ones with purple handles, some clear ones with orange lids, some gray/black ones with green handles. Halloween colors!










And since we are doing dinosaur themes this year, thought these would be nice for a kids' party with that theme. 4 for $10.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So if you live in the San Jose, CA area and want to take advantage of the HOTDEAL coupon before Sunday at a local store, the above photos were from the Parkmoor/Meridian location in San Jose. Not everything was out but a lot as you can tell. The staff there is super nice and helpful--associates, stock guys who were working hard pulling the carts with lots of boxes on them, cashier. From my experience, typically the other two stores in that general area are late putting out halloween. I called one of them yesterday and they told me "in a few weeks". The Parkmoor associate I spoke with last night on the phone went to check the aisles to see if what I was looking for was on the shelf already. Like I said super nice!

I can give an update as of when I left what was on the shelf (at least the bigger things): gargoyles 4 left but at the register someone liked mine and went back to get one or said they were; witch silhouette 3; air blown dragon 2; lamppost 2; spookie tree 3; scarecrow guy 5; electrical box 6; workshop light 2; dragon 2; skeleton 2; antique phone 4; haunted TV 3; projector 5. Didn't ask if there was more in the back. Hope that helps someone looking for some of these items.

Last year I found the El Camino/Sunnyvale store had set up early so that might be another location to check.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow GOS! You have a great Big Lots. Mine is just poking along. But I don't believe the associate about disassembly of the dragon by pulling straight out very slowly. Some parts of it come out that way just fine, but not the spine (in my personal experience with it).


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Got my TV and fish today. I really like both. I like that one of the knobs on the TV actually adjusts the volume. Glad I got it with the coupon, So far happy with all the things I got from BL. Haven't put my dragon together yet, he seems ok but the box arrived smashed and the entire bottom was open, tape completely off. there are no pieces missing which is unbelievable. Been paying attention to what everyone is saying about taking it apart so I guess mine is staying in box til closer to time.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Can't wait to get my tv and fish. Tracking says it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Picked up the dragon skeleton today, one of 3 in stock at our Big Lots (72nd & Jones). Also, snagged an animated owl, vulture, and fish. Coupon for $40 off $200 helped, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my dragon very happy with it. The seems are way better then the horse from hd. I plan on giving mine a make over depending on time may be a winter project


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How was the packaging on the haunted tv that you guys had shipped? Mine arrives Monday, and from what I saw in the store today (gee had no idea any store in my area would be set up yet or would have just gone to the store to buy) and from one youtube reviewer's comments, the plastic on the TV is rather flimsy and suspect could easily be cracked or broken. The projector was much stronger plastic.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just went to my biglots they barely had anything set up but had a few things that were cool. 
I bought the animated cat eye globe for 16. 
pretty cool cat eye light and a lightshow plus animated whirl a motion ghost with ttree for 25.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> He is bigger than I pictured! I can't believe they came out with a dragon this year. Mine is still in the box so I haven't been able to judge him in person. So is the theme this year going to be medieval? I love looking at people's props. I see you are using the skeleton stands. Been thinking of adding a few for props I set up at the window inside....And I love you cool candelabra. That's a really beautiful piece. Are the candles real? Looks like maybe some melted wax?
> 
> Thanks for the photo.


You are welcome GOS. I can tell you the stands are great and really fade into the background. If I put a lot of clothes on the skeleton sometimes I have to add a zip tie in one or two places to ensure it doesn't come off the stand. 

As for theming. Last year I felt I wait too late to decide on the Egyptian theme and had to rush. So also went ahead and decided that this year I would do pirates and in 2018 medieval. So every time I have seen something that fits in one of those categories (like the dragon) I have been picking it up!!

And thanks on the candelabra. The tv series Salem was filmed very near me and they sold off their set pieces when it was cancelled. I managed to get two candelabras (and yep the candles are real), a very old looking grandfather clock, some smaller barrels and a yarn spinner (will put three witches with it next year). Also from other local pickers, picked up an antique baby carriage, a camelback sea chest, and two large super lightweight barrels. Wish I could have gotten more from Salem but a good bit of it was beyond my budget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> How was the packaging on the haunted tv that you guys had shipped? Mine arrives Monday, and from what I saw in the store today (gee had no idea any store in my area would be set up yet or would have just gone to the store to buy) and from one youtube reviewer's comments, the plastic on the TV is rather flimsy and suspect could easily be cracked or broken. The projector was much stronger plastic.


I got my TV today , it came with 2 other items, the fish and talking door knocker, all were packaged in one box. the tv itself was wrapped with bubble wrap and the box had more wrap and the air pillow things through out.. Could have been boxed better but everything made it ok thank goodness. My fish was just laying in the bottom of the box, no bubble wrap and the tag was torn off. At least they took some care with the most expensive item ( the TV). 
I really like the tv and like the fact that the left hand knob actually adjusts the volume of the sound effects.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Did you make the skeleton stands or buy them?



avgjoefriday said:


> You are welcome GOS. I can tell you the stands are great and really fade into the background. If I put a lot of clothes on the skeleton sometimes I have to add a zip tie in one or two places to ensure it doesn't come off the stand.
> 
> As for theming. Last year I felt I wait too late to decide on the Egyptian theme and had to rush. So also went ahead and decided that this year I would do pirates and in 2018 medieval. So every time I have seen something that fits in one of those categories (like the dragon) I have been picking it up!!
> 
> ...


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Did you make the skeleton stands or buy them?


Hey! Purchased them from Amazon. The stands are made by Crazy Bonez











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I went in to my Big Lots today and they had a few things out...including my projector which I picked up. I'm very happy with it but I do agree it is VERY loud...might be annoying after a while. They had the TV out as well, which I originally wanted, but after seeing it in person I was less enthused with it. I would agree that the plastic on the tv is VERY flimsy.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

that witch silhouette looks great. I really like this. thanks for posting a pic.
what type of light does it use... replaceable bulb??
perhaps color changing led??
I cant help think orange would be even better.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Our local BL had Halloween stuff out today. Actually pretty impressive for the most part. The projector was too loud though, plus I think it only plays "The Entertainer" over and over. Thinking about the TV, but does anyone know of a coupon or sale coming up that would apply?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Our local BL had Halloween stuff out today. Actually pretty impressive for the most part. The projector was too loud though, plus I think it only plays "The Entertainer" over and over. Thinking about the TV, but does anyone know of a coupon or sale coming up that would apply?



There's a coupon right now on their website (store or online use) that expires today. $10 if you purchase $50, etc. 

If you are a rewards member and do enough shopping you can also get email coupon rewards. I ordered the dragon and other stuff online and was sent a coupon for $5 off a $15 purchase. There will be a Friends and Family day at some point maybe in September early October where I think you typically get 20% off all purchases. And if you aren't already signed up for their Rewards program and emails, when you do I think you get a one-time $ or % off on future order.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I got my box in today and of all the items I got I was most excited about the TV. It's broken 
They didn't wrap it well enough and the corner is cracked on the top left. The fish and wall plaques were in great shape. That piranha is really cool.
I called customer service and they said I could either take it to the store and order a new one but they will not send me a replacement. I have to place a new order. I explained that I had used a coupon and she said they would honor it but I had to place the order first and call to get my order adjusted. 

I was so excited and was really bummed that it was broken. It is nicer than I thought. The volume can be adjusted, as someone else said, and that is a great feature.


----------



## bnb0627 (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't forget about the garden clearance 50% off lighting, lanterns and decor (sadly the half whiskey barrel planter is still full price). 

I found this lantern for $4.50 for my reaper to hold....one less thing I have to make!








The other lighting didn't really interest me for Halloween, but they did have a dark purple that may work for someone else.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

We all knew this was coming, right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Animated-Sk...641054?hash=item58fb90025e:g:q7EAAOSwyMNZeVuW

Looks like one has sold already, for $195 with free shipping.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Bummer. I make a special trip to Big Lots today because the website store inventory search function on the website indicated that a lot of stuff was in stock at the store... and nope. It wasn't. Still summer and back-to-school stuff, with a smidgeon of generic fall items at the store I frequent.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HazelLenore said:


> Bummer. I make a special trip to Big Lots today because the website store inventory search function on the website indicated that a lot of stuff was in stock at the store... and nope. It wasn't. Still summer and back-to-school stuff, with a smidgeon of generic fall items at the store I frequent.



I know when I checked for my area several stores showed limited quantity but there was a comment to call the store to check. From what I learned the store may have received some shipments of halloween but not yet had the staff to put it out yet. So yeah, call and ask and save yourself an unnecessary car trip. Some stores are nicer about checking for things on the shelf than others too!

BTW I see that the Haunted TV is out of stock online. So far only item not available to order online. And they still haven't put up the projector and wonder if they will. Might only be available in stores. My online ordered TV arrives Monday and hoping it won't be damaged and needing to be returned. At least by ordering so early you stand a good chance of picking up a replacement at a local store if you have one near you.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Another example of poor packaging. My book skellie came with broken fingers and hand ( hmmm maybe he owed someone money ...lol ) I ordered the owl, gargoyle , this guy and a couple tablecloths and they all came thrown in an oversized box with just some air packs randomly thrown in for protection. Too bad as I live an hour one way from my nearest big lots :/ I like him alot the lights will look really good in a darkened room. I also bought the animated canvas and am disappointed in the size of it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

OK, I am officially in love with that dragon skeleton now!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I just bought the dragon!!!! And the little owl! They should arrive next week! SOOOOO excited!

Not as excited as when I bought the horse from HD. Or as I will be if I can get my hands on the T-Rex!!!!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Wrong thread, my apologies!


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

I caved on the dragon during the sale, along with a few other trinkets (the skeleton photograph canvas, fuse box, skull in book figure, and two fire and ice lightbulbs). Placed my order Saturday, and the dragon just shipped!! She should be arriving Thursday. I can't wait to age her up like Blade-of-the-Moon's...I was so impressed by how awesome it looks! I might just have to do a medieval scene outside this year.

Ghost of Spookie, if you do your experiment in taking yours apart, I would be extremely interested in your labeling idea of what comes apart easily or not so easily. Even if the spine can't be disassembled, I would think taking a few pieces off would be better for storage than leaving it completely intact. Staying tuned!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry about your book Malicious. Nervous about my tv coming tomorrow especially if they put everything in the same box. Those 2 piranhas are on the heavy side. I hope they at least put it inside its own box. The dragon shipped fedex ground no problem, the second box was transferred from fedex to usps so nervous about all the extra handling too. Probably won't show up until end of day tomorrow now too. 

SepiaKeys haven't put him together yet. Not planning to use this year and now a bit concerned about getting him apart. For sure will look over all the pieces and test inserting them a bit where they should go into each other. We just watched Maleficent last night for the first time and really liked it. Really loved HF member Keith Corcoran's giant drawbridge and throne for his wife's Maleficent character last year. Actually seeing a lot of dragon themed movies/books out there. Lots to pull from. I do like the idea of adding some stain but would want to keep it light so it will light up well at night with not a lot of light on it.

For anyone hoping to order the TV online, it now has been pulled completely, not just listed as out of stock.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sorry about your book Malicious. Nervous about my tv coming tomorrow especially if they put everything in the same box. Those 2 piranhas are on the heavy side. I hope they at least put it inside its own box. The dragon shipped fedex ground no problem, the second box was transferred from fedex to usps so nervous about all the extra handling too. Probably won't show up until end of day tomorrow now too.
> 
> SepiaKeys haven't put him together yet. Not planning to use this year and now a bit concerned about getting him apart. For sure will look over all the pieces and test inserting them a bit where they should go into each other. We just watched Maleficent last night for the first time and really liked it. Really loved HF member Keith Corcoran's giant drawbridge and throne for his wife's Maleficent character last year. Actually seeing a lot of dragon themed movies/books out there. Lots to pull from. I do like the idea of adding some stain but would want to keep it light so it will light up well at night with not a lot of light on it.
> 
> For anyone hoping to order the TV online, it now has been pulled completely, not just listed as out of stock.


Hey GoS, I answered your question about the packing of the tv on the page before this, not sure if you saw it. But my TV came wrapped in bubble wrap but in a big box with 3 other items, the door knocker, fish and something else I don't remember lol ONLY the Tv was wrapped in bubble wrap, all the other things were loose in the box. A few random pieces of air pillows laying around but the items were free to move around in the box. Luckily everything arrived in one piece but it really was only luck. At least they did wrap the TV, I guess that's something.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

My tv was wrapped in bubble wrap but just bounced around in a big box with a couple of air pillows. Something must have hit the corner where it broke. I just hope that my store has one so that I can get a replacement. Their shipping department is not the best. I sure hope someone lets them know so that they can do better with shipping. When I called I just told the girl that maybe if it was better packed it would have made it and they wouldn't be loosing out.

Guess unless someone actually cares and talks to whoever is in charge of shipping they will be getting a few returns.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Big Lots items arrived just now. Last delivery from them. Box was a bit dented in one corner. It was a decent weight cardboard box too. Unlike yours Barbie K it looks like mine was packed by an experienced packer. My items were packed in bubble wrap (tv and 2 fish) and in an appropriate size box with really not a lot of extra room for things to move much. TV and fish had batteries in them so I could use the Try Me's and see that they worked. However my TV has a crack in the side panel at the edge near the back where I'm sure the box had been dented. Other than that it looks fine and works. Not sure what to do about it. I could run up to the stores hoping to find another in stock or keep this and try to mend the plastic. The plastic is cracked on the side and to the edge where the curve is so I'm wondering how well a fix will hold it down. _Here's some photos. You guys are better at repairing things than me so what do you think? Would something like superglue hold it permanently in place? __I think Big Lots did a good job packing my stuff although I guess if the box was a bit wider maybe it wouldn't have gotten damaged. Hard to say. Really see the problem having happened in transit.
_



























I do love the little girl trapped inside the TV and her boogie man is kind of frightening too. Or do you think it's suppose to be her? Kind of looks like a little girl in a dress with long hair. hmm.

















In order to meet my minimum purchase for the coupon, I also picked up 2 boxes of the purple LED battery flat-mini lights. Will check out the color tomorrow. Hope they're not too pale. I will say that aside from this cracked corner, I am really pleased overall with my Big Lot purchases (delivered and in-store). Really nice selection this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had some time before dinner and put batteries in the LED flat mini lights (3AA). On/off switch and I do like the purple color. And thankfully just a sliding battery panel, no annoying screw each time to access. Don't know if I didn't read the description when I ordered them but suddenly they started to twinkle. Box says they do and never knew LEDs could do that. Cool item for $4. Think they came in other colors too but I just ordered the purple. 20-ct., 76 inches long. Black cord and battery box. Rated indoors.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My Big Lots items arrived just now. Last delivery from them. Box was a bit dented in one corner. It was a decent weight cardboard box too. Unlike yours Barbie K it looks like mine was packed by an experienced packer. My items were packed in bubble wrap (tv and 2 fish) and in an appropriate size box with really not a lot of extra room for things to move much. TV and fish had batteries in them so I could use the Try Me's and see that they worked. However my TV has a crack in the side panel at the edge near the back where I'm sure the box had been dented. Other than that it looks fine and works. Not sure what to do about it. I could run up to the stores hoping to find another in stock or keep this and try to mend the plastic. The plastic is cracked on the side and to the edge where the curve is so I'm wondering how well a fix will hold it down. _Here's some photos. You guys are better at repairing things than me so what do you think? Would something like superglue hold it permanently in place? __I think Big Lots did a good job packing my stuff although I guess if the box was a bit wider maybe it wouldn't have gotten damaged. Hard to say. Really see the problem having happened in transit.
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Your tv looks just like mine. Broke in the exact same place. The top/side where the plastic comes together is just in a bad spot and I can see where just hitting it wold break the plastic. I took mine back but only because the store is only 5 minutes away from my house. They didn't have any on display but I asked and they went to the back and got me a new one. I didn't think super glue would work since you would have to apply pressure in order for the two pieces to stick together. I thought about keeping it and putting a small piece of wood right on the corner and two small pieces of wire to make it look like one of those old fashioned antenna (rabbit ears) but since it was so easy to return, I did.

I wasn't going to make a big deal about it had I not been able to return it. The TV is way too cool to give us and a little broken plastic towards the back corner would have been ok with me. It is, after all, a haunted tv


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for your opinion Barbie K. Decided I'm going to try for an exchange on the TV through a local store (at least I have 4 in the general area with a little bit of driving). If I had seen this on the shelf damaged I would have passed on it so figure why keep a damaged online purchase if I can get a perfect one. Am kind of worried that the plastic because it's a curved piece under pressure as you said won't hold with superglue and will only get worse or get caught on something at some point and break off. Chatted with BL online this morning and was told they are out of stock online (I mentioned earlier that they pulled the item from the site) and she did think they would get more in online but didn't know when. So for those of you who don't have a Big Lots nearby you might keep on checking back, but then again not a given. 

Too early in a.m. to call the stores but will see if I can get lucky. Would like to drive there this morning and be done with an exchange. I'm afraid the store I was at Friday who I know had several on the shelf might be sold out of them already and apparently the other stores according to the online person haven't stocked halloween yet (this is typical for this area) but worth a few phone calls at least.

And yes, great prop. Certainly best $35 prop I've seen this year.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

This is everything!!! I absolutely love it!!!

What did you use to patina it? I was thinking about doing something like this but wasn't sure is I should brush paint it or spray. Or if there is something else out there that would work better!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

We received our gargoyles from Big Lots yesterday. They're smaller than advertised. The site said they were 20" high, but it's 20" wide (wingspan). Quite the difference. 

We may return them; not sure. They have a good look to them, so I may need to set up some lighting and see how they look before deciding.









Edited: I didn't really mean I was unimpressed by them, more disappointed with their size. We were expecting 20" high and got 12" instead. They are a decent looking gargoyle, though.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kwll2112 said:


> We received our gargoyles from Big Lots yesterday. To be honest, I'm not all that impressed. Mainly by their small size. The site said they were 20" high, but it's 20" wide (wingspan). Quite the difference.
> 
> We may return them. Walmart had plaster gargoyles last year for only a little more money, so these don't seem worth the price. They have a good look to them, so I may need to set up some lighting and see how they look before deciding.
> 
> View attachment 437153



I bought two of these I really like them.
Somebody was trying to sell what looked like this one on ebay for 200.00 I thought it was a typo but probably not.
It wasn't the big spirit one.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The tv is super cool!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I cant find the tv online anymore.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So happy that I made the effort to call the store I was in this past Friday that had the TVs. Thankfully they still had a few. Headed right there after talking to them and they set aside one that was fine. Such a great store. Walked around the halloween aisles a few times and between last year and this year, actually have quite a number of things on the shelf. Still a decent selection left there but definitely looking picked over and that's only since last week when they set up. Only 1 dragon other than the store display. I did end up picking up the stone-looking door knocker. He just looked too cool not to. Glad to give this store some extra business. If I ever get around to doing my Jack the Ripper foggy London street scene I wanted to have several facades with house doors and various knockers on all of them. 

Checked out their summer clearance area and they had these tall angels, 3 of them left, really pretty but they were still $50. I don't do a cemetery set up the often so felt that was more than I wanted to pay. Would look nice with the wingless angel from GR though if I ever end up buying it. I keep looking at it year after year but gosh with so many other props out there this year and last that are really so cool, just find it further down my wishlist than other stuff.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

The Halloween merchandise has finally hit the stores here in Ohio! Bought the dragon, cat and fish skeletons today! (FYI - I heard from the buyer that the dragon is selling out FAST! If you absolutely must have one, be sure to grab it quickly!)


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Funny enough, when I dropped by Big Lots today and looked through the summer clearance section, I went for that very same angel! She's 28 inches high and good and solid, worth it for $25. I plan on putting her on a column and painting the whole thing for an almost 6-foot high statue for $50 total. Not too bad!

The halloween section was well-stocked, not sure if more will be filling the summer aisle once that's cleared, but they had everything except the dragon there. The manager said they hadn't come in yet, I think. Hope the one I ordered online is okay!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Spookie! Any chance you could post a link or a picture of the angels? I'm looking for something just like that. You are so good at this!
Thx,
Mike
Or, better yet, a SKU.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got a couple of the fish from Big Lots & saw this witch pumpkin. She says the exact same phrases as this Grandin Road witch pumpkin & is only $20 which is waaay cheaper than the GR witch plus the GR one isn't available at GR anymore.
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-witch-pumpkin/681390


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> Hi Spookie! Any chance you could post a link or a picture of the angels? I'm looking for something just like that. You are so good at this!
> Thx,
> Mike
> Or, better yet, a SKU.



No SKU as I didn't buy her at the full price of $50. Probably one of the few items in the summer area not on clearance...yet? Kind of hard to tell from photo but she's holding a bird with open wings in her right hand (left in photo). I thought she was very pretty. Detailed all the way around and kind of big and a bit on the heavy side. She rode around in my cart for a while and then I asked the cashier if she was also on clearance but she rang up the $50. @[email protected] did I understand that you bought her and your store had her marked down 50%?? If you did maybe you could post her SKU for Restless Acres. I think each store kind of establishes when they mark down stuff within a certain time frame.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

@Ghost of Spookie, That's the one! Looking at the receipt, her number was 810324580 . Hopefully soon all the stores will be marking her down like mine did. 

The manager was telling a story as I was checking out, about how one of the angels in stock had her head broken off, and he joked that he could just put it in the halloween aisle and market it as a headless angel


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

My Big Lots didn't have much out. However, like RCIAG said, mine had those exact pumpkins and when I saw them said to my wife they looked exactly like the ones from Grandin Road. 
Anyways pics of mine in Florida. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

The dragon is all sold out online  I'm really glad I ordered it online, because it says it's not being in sold in stores anywhere near me.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I went yesterday and here in Colorado they are already setting it out. Only had one dragon though.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I ended up getting the tv. I didn't need it because I got the other style last year at Target, but couldn't pass it up.
So glad I ordered my dragon early!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I see the projector is online to order now.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I stopped by my local BL last night and scored. In my area, they normally don't have Halloween stuff out this early and I end up running in and out a dozen times before seasonal merchandise is put on the shelves. They had one dragon. While I'm inspecting the box for damage I began hearing "The Entertainer" being played the next row over and I knew immediately what it was. Found my son playing with the only haunted movie projector that they had. So I was able to get the two things I really wanted. Was happy to get the projector from BigLots for $25 compared to $39 at Grandin Road.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

And the ebay vultures have begun their descent. Haunted TV's for the low price of $75! Wolf Skeleton for just $74 as well! How about a Haunted Projector? This "hard to find" item is just $70 plus shipping. Are you a fan of dragons? Check out this one of a kind Dragon Skeleton for only $225. Prices so low they're practically giving them away. 

I always wonder about the rubes that end up buying from these resellers. Are they super happy when they open up their shipping box and see "Big Lots" and the price they could have paid listed on the brand new packaging? Buying this stuff on ebay is really only for "normals" who don't take Halloween seriously and are happy to be parted with their money


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Jottle said:


> And the ebay vultures have begun their descent. Haunted TV's for the low price of $75! Wolf Skeleton for just $74 as well! How about a Haunted Projector? This "hard to find" item is just $70 plus shipping. Are you a fan of dragons? Check out this one of a kind Dragon Skeleton for only $225. Prices so low they're practically giving them away.
> 
> I always wonder about the rubes that end up buying from these resellers. Are they super happy when they open up their shipping box and see "Big Lots" and the price they could have paid listed on the brand new packaging? Buying this stuff on ebay is really only for "normals" who don't take Halloween seriously and are happy to be parted with their money


LOl. It is entertaining but frustrating for true fans that can't find them in their store because they were scooped up by a local seller. You know they bought them up with the coupon too. I was in shock at what the horse skeleton sold for last year. I don't get it really. If they are avid Halloween lovers why are they paying those prices and not checking to see where they were bought and actual price. One listing I remember actually was selling them on backorder till Home Depot got them back in.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Cloe said:


> LOl. It is entertaining but frustrating for true fans that can't find them in their store because they were scooped up by a local seller. You know they bought them up with the coupon too. I was in shock at what the horse skeleton sold for last year. I don't get it really. If they are avid Halloween lovers why are they paying those prices and not checking to see where they were bought and actual price. One listing I remember actually was selling them on backorder till Home Depot got them back in.


I remember seeing that. The gall you have to have to do that. At least they're delivering the item eventually, but it's totally ridiculous how much they can actually make from people who don't know how to do a google search. Some of these items are over 200% profit for a reseller.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Got a couple of the fish from Big Lots & saw this witch pumpkin. She says the exact same phrases as this Grandin Road witch pumpkin & is only $20 which is waaay cheaper than the GR witch plus the GR one isn't available at GR anymore.
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-witch-pumpkin/681390


I picked up the Witch Pumpkin today. She has the same voice, and I believe, says the same phrases as the Witchy Witch I purchased several years ago from Grandin Road. I think several others here bought her, as I did, when she went on sale for a pretty low price. She was the witch that you could hang on a door.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Stopped in last night and picked up the book with the skeleton peeking out of it - a little smaller than I expected, but I still like it And it was $10. Also got one of their sitting cats. It's bigger than any other cat skeletons that I've seen and I think I can modify it to become the fox for my fox-hunting scene.....! 

Did the token admiring of the dragon, too. They had it up out of reach on top of one of the aisles. Couldn't help but seeing it as soon as you came in the store, so pretty brilliant placement!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I actually think I like the Big Lots witch pumpkin better than the GR one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Big Lots repeating the last Big Deal with coupon again*

As a Rewards member just got an early email announcing the next Big Deal coupon discount at Big Lots. Posted about it under the Coupon Discount area: http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...ts-10-40-off-coupon-deal-sat-8-12-8-19-a.html


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm a rewards member- but no email in my inbox, trash, or spam folders - so far. Signed up a new email for a $5 off $15 coupon.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

boo who? said:


> I'm a rewards member- but no email in my inbox, trash, or spam folders - so far. Signed up a new email for a $5 off $15 coupon.


I found my email in my junk folder. I added them to my VIP so I won't miss their emails now.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Huh! Maybe it's regional? I'm in SW PA and haven't had a BL email since July 7... despite RE-signing up for emails. Nothing in junk either. There is no coupon offer when I sign into my account on the BL site either.

Feeling very unloved.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

boo who? said:


> Huh! Maybe it's regional? I'm in SW PA and haven't had a BL email since July 7... despite RE-signing up for emails. Nothing in junk either. There is no coupon offer when I sign into my account on the BL site either.
> 
> Feeling very unloved.


I never get them either. All's I get is their product emails.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Well now I have a dilemma, I have the coupon now. Went to my store to pick up a tailgate speaker, owl and vulture, well now the have dragon back in again, figured they wouldn't . Ended up walking out as I didn;t have room for the dragon and not sure if I really like the owl. Now its do I buy a second dragon bad thing is storage and transporting as my main haunt is at a campground, and still need to get a couple of more things and builds.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Big Lots customer "care" sucks, and not in a good way. My dragon arrived looking like the box had been to Hell and back and, of course, when I opened it, the main joint that supports the wing is broken. The "care" representatives told me that, if I reeeeeally wanted one, I could call my local stores and drive one-hundred miles roundtrip, or I could call the manufacturer. Naturally, the number and the email that they gave me for the manufacturer aren't valid... I know we all want this dragon, but I can't recommend Big Lots because their customer service is non-existent. So bad, in fact, that I fired off a letter (yeah, a real paper letter via snail mail!) to the CEO and the COO recommending that they take a lesson from some other companies (yeah, I named names) that offer exceptional customer service. Bad, horrible, frustrating, exasperating, rude (on their part, not mine), bad-taste-in-the-mouth experience all around. Two thumbs WAY down on this one...


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

That sucks halloweenscreamqueen, but I'm glad you wrote a letter. You might get some help, you never know. I once wrote a letter to the CEO of an airline after flippantly being told by a stewardess "good luck, you'll probably die" if there were a fire on the plane due to my large carry-on bag (no, seriously, that's what she said). I got some free airline tickets out of it.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Big Lots customer "care" sucks, and not in a good way. My dragon arrived looking like the box had been to Hell and back and, of course, when I opened it, the main joint that supports the wing is broken. The "care" representatives told me that, if I reeeeeally wanted one, I could call my local stores and drive one-hundred miles roundtrip, or I could call the manufacturer. Naturally, the number and the email that they gave me for the manufacturer aren't valid... I know we all want this dragon, but I can't recommend Big Lots because their customer service is non-existent. So bad, in fact, that I fired off a letter (yeah, a real paper letter via snail mail!) to the CEO and the COO recommending that they take a lesson from some other companies (yeah, I named names) that offer exceptional customer service. Bad, horrible, frustrating, exasperating, rude (on their part, not mine), bad-taste-in-the-mouth experience all around. Two thumbs WAY down on this one...


Hey Halloween scream queen - I work iat the Big Lots headquarters. I'm so sorry that you had such a sucky experience. I expect my BL to take better care of my peeps. If you don't mind, I'd like to forward your comments to a few people (including some VP's who may be in for a surprise.). Let me know if it's ok for me to tackle this from my end.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Big Lots customer "care" sucks, and not in a good way. My dragon arrived looking like the box had been to Hell and back and, of course, when I opened it, the main joint that supports the wing is broken. The "care" representatives told me that, if I reeeeeally wanted one, I could call my local stores and drive one-hundred miles roundtrip, or I could call the manufacturer. Naturally, the number and the email that they gave me for the manufacturer aren't valid... I know we all want this dragon, but I can't recommend Big Lots because their customer service is non-existent. So bad, in fact, that I fired off a letter (yeah, a real paper letter via snail mail!) to the CEO and the COO recommending that they take a lesson from some other companies (yeah, I named names) that offer exceptional customer service. Bad, horrible, frustrating, exasperating, rude (on their part, not mine), bad-taste-in-the-mouth experience all around. Two thumbs WAY down on this one...


I bought the dragon and put it together. Looked great but was flimsy. Started taking it apart to put in storage and the spine broke completely in two right above the hips. Took it back and just got a refund  . Really wanted it but $150 is too much for such a fragile prop.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Eviejenn! Sure, please do pass along my comments... If you want, I can forward you an email copy of the letter I sent to your CEO and COO. Just shoot me a PM with your email. Thanks for taking this on!

BTW, DH and I drove to Glen Burnie, MD last night and exchanged the damaged skel. Both managers and the check out person were excellent. They apologized and practically ran back to the furniture department (where they'd stashed my dragon so it wouldn't be sold before we got there) and asked if I wanted to open the box before we left the store.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Broke down and bought several items using the coupon, and here are just 2 that I received so far. The skeleton wolf, which actually I really like, although he doesn't sit straight up without some help because something must've gotten bent during shipment and I can't figure out where. And the lamp post, which I'm probably going to just return because the lights on the signs are wonky. You can't even make out "Witchy Way" because all the letters don't light up, and sometimes the top sign just doesn't light up at all. Did anyone buy this? I'd be interested to hear what you thought of it. I do like it, but I'm afraid if the lights don't work, it's not going to have that big of an impact in my yard.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We bought the skeleton fish (I love this guy! Wish I could have a tank full of them!), the skeleton vulture & the wall-hanging talking skull seen in the below video at marker 3:24 (not my video). He's really great in person & lights up wonderfully!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5b7ogVlIj8

(not my video)

Our skeleton vulture doesn't stand very well on his own, but as we will probably secure him to the ground or to a tree branch in our yard, I'm not concerned about it. 

I think the scarecrow prop that moves his mouth is pretty reasonable for the price, although I'd use a coupon on him for sure. He needs some stuffing & some extra straw glued around his face/hat area, but I do like him.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

It's getting to be that time of year  so I stopped in Big Lots today to see what they had put out.....nice selection of animated props and I couldn't resist taking some videos to share with you all. Some items have already been posted, hope that is ok! 

I really love the projector and this year's new TV. Well done Big Lots 

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCg0zs3XwgaooGNnTsRCEIzA


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I went to my big lots today and they had very few items left. 
No lampposts no gemmy lightshow lights only one fish left. 
I bought the last one btw also not a single cat eye globe left and none of the small skeletons except for the fish also mine never had the projector that seems cool or the haunted lamp. 
I really wanted to get the lamp in Store but I quess I'll just have to pay shipping







Also they started putting up Christmas LoL.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here's a picture of the fish by my aquarium.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> We bought the skeleton fish (I love this guy! Wish I could have a tank full of them!), the skeleton vulture & the wall-hanging talking skull seen in the below video at marker 3:24 (not my video). He's really great in person & lights up wonderfully!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5b7ogVlIj8
> 
> ...


Thank goodness I'm not epileptic, that video surely would've put me into a seizure! LOL

I bought the fish and it should be delivered Monday... can't wait to get it. I don't have an aquarium or anything even fish related in my house, but it just sort of reminded me of those hysterical fish plaques they sell at Xmas with the fish that starts singing when it detects motion. Billy Bass fish, I think it was called. I also got the wolf the other day (love it) and have the cat and the owl coming. I may have to go back to get the vulture, and debated on getting the dragon, but honestly have no idea where I'd store that thing! I may have missed the boat on it anyway since it's sold out online...


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I stopped at Big Lots earlier this week and bought the Back-lit Witch Silhouette ($20.00). Must say it looks fabulous hanging on the wall. The only drawback is that the on/off switch for the lights is located on the back, which means you have to remove from the wall to turn it on or off and then re-hang it. So it has to be placed somewhere that's easily reachable. But other than that, I love it!


----------



## scribe (Aug 23, 2017)

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the haunted projector today. I (gasp) paid full price, but didn't want to wait any longer. I've noticed that at a number of stores the reels were not turning. Not sure if it is a battery issue or customers playing with them. All four at the store I was at all spinned so I forked over my $25 - I think a fair price. I wish you could just turn it on and leave it running. Plan to project it on our covered front porch onto the white siding and have a full-size skeleton sitting in a chair watching the film.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Speaking of the projector, I am having the issue with my reels as well. It usually runs ok for a few cycles but will eventually stop turnign until I fiddle with it. Anyone else having that issue? Any possible solutions?


----------



## Grimhilde (Oct 1, 2010)

*Love My New Dragon Skellie!*



Deekay said:


> View attachment 428546


Oooh! Seeing all those dragon pieces/parts in the box, 
I feel pretty lucky that I arrived at my local BigLots store just in time to buy their last-one-in-stock!

They offered no discount for it being the shelf/display model, but that seemed reasonable to me since they didn't add an assembly fee, either.
And, the store did honor a 20% discount coupon, making it an even sweeter deal.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

I was putting together my dragon girl and her main wing joint was broken, so I took the opportunity to take the whole thing apart (since she was going back to the store anyways for a replacement). Here's what I noticed:

-some joints are looser than others; the loose ones are generally safe to pull out
-the seams are NOT great so if it is giving you trouble and starts to split, stop!
-the feet are very easy to get out, the head less so but still possible, the wings are touch-and-go
-_DON'T TRY TO TAKE THE SPINE APART_ danger danger   if anything, a dab of glue there would not go amiss, it's a weak spot.

This is just my experience, so yours may be different. I wouldn't take her fully apart every year, but I think I will be able to get her on the moving truck in pieces next year. 

I put my new one together and she's perfect. Very glad I got her!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

My dragon is underway!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks awesome Wickedwench! You'll have to show us the final once you're all done!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks. Got the idea from Blade of the moon! He posted pics of his on like the 8th or 9th page here!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh I completely missed that! I think I missed a few pages in this thread. Yeah I can see why you want to do it to yours as well...that looks amazing! Much better than the out-of-the-box standard bone color...


----------



## Grimhilde (Oct 1, 2010)

My Big Lots Dragon taking shelter from tropical weather 
turns out he's a bit of a wimp ... apparently.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Played tag running all the stores in my area looking for that cute lamp that the hand turns on and off. Knew the minute I saw it that it would be something I'd display year round. Started the trip in Salisbury, they did not have it, went up the road to Lexington, they did not have it.....kept driving north to Winston-Salem, big town like that and they did not have it.......turned west onto the highway and low and behold Clemmons was the winner! I was a happy shopper that went home with my lamp in hand....did thank the manager and told her of my travels in search of the lost lamp....her store won! I love it.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My local Big Lots is pretty much empty of halloween now. Just one aisle of goodies. I dont think they are going to restock and we still have 2 months until halloween,

They are already setting up x-mas trees.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That's ridiculous. I feel like a lot of stores don't give the attention that Halloween deserves. They're missing out on a huge financial opportunity, you know?

I know, I'm preaching to the choir!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

As Godcrusher mentioned Big Lots is already moving to Christmas. Just stopped by yesterday and Christmas has taken over most of the seasonal area with Halloween down to 2 shelves. Still some good buys but the pickings are already slim in the beginning of September.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

ours is doing the same.. it really sucks. i wait this long for Halloween, most stores are just now getting it out, only to have christmas crap spring up all over it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They've done this for the last couple of years. They barely get the summer stuff out, move Halloween in on 2 shelves for a couple of weeks & in most stores the summer stuff shares space with the Halloween stuff, then 2 weeks later they're right into full-on Christmas mode when school has only been in for 3 days.

Big Lots used to be THE Halloween place to buy things. They had cool yard signs, cheap Bluckies, cool props, just all sorts of cool stuff, but it hasn't been that way for over 5 years or more.

Most times I go in there & walk away with just some $5 battery operated light strings or candles or something else non-substantial. 

This was the biggest thing I bought there this year & it was only $20. I also bought some battery lights, the skelly fish & some lights.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

i bought the dragon there, i guess thats why i figured with it, the projectors and a few other neat pieces they were really into it...thats why its so disappointing.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I completely gave up on the dragon. I don't know if our Big Lots stores never got it or it sold out too fast. Not like I have room anyway.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

My BL had one dragon left - I could have gotten 10% off for the floor model- and another 20% off on the coupon - but I passed.

Instead - I got the last two vulture skellies. My BL still had 3 owls, some rats and cats, and lots OF DOGS.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Bought the dragon and took it back. Too fragile. If you have to take apart a prop for storage then it should come apart easy. Not the case. It broke in several places. Cool design and I loved the look. For $140 too fragile for the money.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Are there any active coupons that can be used for online orders? I need to order some led lights and would love a discount.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Frogger said:


> Are there any active coupons that can be used for online orders? I need to order some led lights and would love a discount.


If you are signed up for their email Rewards program, they just sent out an email announcing a 15% off Entire Order Flash Sale from 8pm tonight to 5am tomorrow EDT. Just received my email about 90 minutes ago. You need to link through your email from them though to order and take advantage of it so have to be signed up already. No codes. Kind of works like CVS and Walgreens in that you need to be part of the card reward program to get the discount.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks. I was able to do this.


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Got our Big Lots ad in the mail. Sale starts Saturday


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Friends & Family 20% off Entire Purchase this weekend 9/30-10/1. 



















Details here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...-20-off-entire-order-weekend-9-30-10-1-a.html


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I was in BL the other day and their Halloween is nearly gone. Christmas is creeping in throughout the store. K-mart had a weak Halloween selection, and Christmas was already in the Halloween section. There is a narrow window of purchasing retail Halloween, and if you wait around you'll probably lose out. I mean I love Christmas, but I don't want to look at tacky decorations for 4 to 5 months out of the year.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The dragon is back in stock. Get him while he lasts!


----------

